# Best android games you have played.



## Knightlover (Aug 9, 2012)

Apart from angry birds here's some list.
Asphalt 6,7
Assassins creed
Big Win Soccer
Modern Combat 2
nova 2,3


----------



## Anorion (Aug 9, 2012)

orbital
lane splitter
forever drive
star legends
Project 83113

many more, these are the best tho


----------



## dexbg (Aug 9, 2012)

Where's my Water.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 9, 2012)

even splinter cell conviction is not bad.


----------



## 50103 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dead Trigger!!!!
Max Payne 
GTA 3
Riptide
Samurai Vengence


----------



## mrintech (Aug 9, 2012)

* Homerun Battle
* Cut the Rope
* Where's My Water
* Asphalt: Adrenaline
* Osmosis


----------



## noob (Aug 9, 2012)

"Machinima"  ultimate game !!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

Ninjump.
Osmos HD.
Oscura.
Line Runner.
Samurai Vengeance.
Riptide GP.
Lane Splitter.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2012)

Toki Tori
Dead Space


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Chess.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 9, 2012)

Quell Reflect
Temple Run

And many other already mentioned above.


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2012)

Apparatus
Cut the Rope: Experiments
Plants Vs Zombies
BMX Boy
Stick Cricket [Its a Freemium, played till free version very tough though]


----------



## Quanta (Aug 10, 2012)

Fruit Ninja is also nice guys. Other games include Stick Cricket,Air plane, SpeedX 3D.


----------



## mastervk (Aug 10, 2012)

I like below games :
Bubble shoot
cut the rope
Zdefense

rest are already mentioned...


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 10, 2012)

Temple Run becomes boring after sometimes.Its not like angry birds with different levels.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

Dead Space, Baseball 2011, Osmos.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2012)

UNO, Dead Trigger, Fieldrunners


----------



## mitraark (Aug 11, 2012)

This video is good.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 11, 2012)

My favourites which I play on my Galaxy Tab P1000 are

1. ShadowGun
2. Asphalt 6
3. NFS Hot Pursuit
4. World of Goo
5. Samurai II: Vengeance

And of course
6. Doodle Jump  
7. Angry Birds - All versions.


----------



## tech_boy (Aug 11, 2012)

Not to forget 'Yo Ninja'


----------



## Skud (Aug 11, 2012)

Marble Saga
World of Goo
Bubble Blast 2
SpeedCar
Sprinkle
Samurai vs Zombies


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 11, 2012)

Sprinkle
Cut the Rope


----------



## KDroid (Aug 11, 2012)

Doodle Jump
Graviturn


----------



## blazer (Aug 13, 2012)

Nova 3 and Gangstar Rio-City of Saints


----------



## pramudit (Aug 13, 2012)

speedx 3d
starpagga
galaxy on fire


----------



## reddead (Aug 13, 2012)

Monsters ate my condo!!
Dead Trigger


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2012)

Can I request members to please state the genre of the game too? 

I like racing games like SpeedX. Since those makes perfect sense to be played on a small portable device using accelerometer.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

I hate Android.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> I hate Android.



Is that a name of an Android game? 
If not, then GTFO... :/


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

I downloaded lot of game but play games like temple run cut the rope etc. even I h


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Hate to say u can play game which are fps categories. 
It feel like crap .


----------



## Anorion (Aug 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I like racing games like SpeedX. Since those makes perfect sense to be played on a small portable device using accelerometer.


really? tilt succks in most games, better to play racing games with arrow keys (aka a keyboard)
endless runners, tower defense, gesture based platformers, good on mobiles


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah  for now android or even iOS is crap hope they bring controller support soon .
Some say tab and this gen mobile is console killer . I think they are no where near to the level of gameplay ,story & etc of console gaming.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2012)

Anorion said:


> really? tilt succks in most games, better to play racing games with arrow keys (aka a keyboard)
> endless runners, tower defense, gesture based platformers, good on mobiles



Well, keyboard is an accessory, that has to be "purchased" separately. And most of the time you don't want to set it up, or are like traveling in a metro where you don't want to do that.
Also, tilt don't succk that much. And games like SpeedX have proved how to take its advantage to the core! 



SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Yeah  for now android or even iOS is crap hope they bring controller support soon .
> Some say tab and this gen mobile is console killer . I think they are no where near to the level of gameplay ,story & etc of console gaming.



Oh come on! If you want those stuff, just play on consoles!! 
When you think mobile, you think "Casual"!! 


Or am I wrong?


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Buddy that why I am said earlier in my post I play casual game only.
But I was stating a point here. So don't get furious over me .


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Buddy that why I am said earlier in my post I play casual game only.
> But I was stating a point here. So don't get furious over me .



Lol? Furious? Didn't you notice my  smiley?


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh sorry I am using mobile app to post. I didn't seen that my bad.;p


----------



## Anorion (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Yeah  for now android or even iOS is crap hope they bring controller support soon .
> Some say tab and this gen mobile is console killer . I think they are no where near to the level of gameplay ,story & etc of console gaming.


i know that feel, it's frustrating to not have quality titles, also frustrating when every publisher is looking to be profitable for cheap prices (0.99 price range)
there is chinatown wars, sims 3, world of goo, anomaly warzone, and infinity blade (only one not also on droids)
apart from that, this is a seperate medium, with it's own unique advantages, all of which are not really tapped yet


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

Shadow Gun,Dead Trigger,Angry Birds,Samurai Vengeance II


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2012)

have you guys tried Pocket Tanks? It is mighty fun in 2 player mode


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2012)

pocket tanks for Android? gonna download. hope it supports MP.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> pocket tanks for Android? gonna download. hope it supports MP.



the multiplayer is only local multiplayer. Not internet game. Not 100% sure if its available though.


----------



## daksh (Aug 21, 2012)

World Of Goo
Osmos
Run in Crowd
Agent Dash
Puddle THD
Where's my water
GTA 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

Mega Jump


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2012)

I loved Stick cricket on my tab 

I started playing pocket tank from yesterday...its fun


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 22, 2012)

Samurai II
Dead Trigger Shadow Gun
Spider Man total Mayhem


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought the games mentioned here are free. Today I downloaded temple run ., its nice. I request to people also mention if the game are paid or free.


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I loved Stick cricket on my tab
> 
> I started playing pocket tank from yesterday...its fun


Can you link me to the Pocket tank game?
I am not able to find it in play store.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2012)

Pocket Tanks is in work. not out yet. or maybe not official pocket tanks.


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> Pocket Tanks is in work. not out yet. or maybe not official pocket tanks.


Hmmm...then what is sujoy playing?


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 27, 2012)

The dark knight rises is 1gb.Too much for a mobile.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

Not that much. AFAIK the latest FIFA game in iOS ~ 1.4GB


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Not that much. AFAIK the latest FIFA game in iOS ~ 1.4GB



most of the iOS games are above 1GB
such as Asphalt 7,Modern Combat etc


----------



## Abhi191 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Ski Safari*

It is so addicting...


----------



## KDroid (Aug 28, 2012)

I tried Ninjump the other day. Addictive


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2012)

ummm sorry guys I was playing Tank hero and not pocket tank  .....pocket tank was at my tongue coz i played it on PC and liked it

Sorry for confusion 

BTW at my rooms all guys r just liking stick cricket...its soo addictive..fun to play


----------



## aakashshivatch (Sep 4, 2012)

guys unicorn dash,home run  is also good!


----------



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2012)

Agent Dash


----------



## daksh (Sep 10, 2012)

Spirits is epic. 
Run in crowd
Highway rider
Phase 10, do try. 
Please buy and support devs. Thanks.


----------



## comrade (Sep 11, 2012)

Stick Cricket (purchased license from playstore)
Racing Moto
Plumber1/2/3

Above mentioned games are not resource hungry and very much playable on all devices.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 11, 2012)

Chess, Unblock Me, Sudoku and X Construction.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Sep 11, 2012)

My preferred games are:-
Asphalt 6
Temple Run
Angry Birds
Max Payne Mobile
Modern Combat 3 &
TETRIS


----------



## ojas.halda (Sep 14, 2012)

temple run and angry birds


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everybody!

The best of all time games I have played on Android are "Angry Bird, Temple Run and Traffic Jam puzzle game".


----------



## mastervk (Sep 21, 2012)

bubble shoot ,dead trigger ,samurai vengeance and shadowgun


----------



## amjath (Sep 27, 2012)

Granny Smith awesome game especially with awesome replay with slow motion


----------



## k.piyush (Sep 28, 2012)

Angry Birds
9mm HD
Temple Run


----------



## rosx4uj (Oct 23, 2012)

I love Temple Run Game on Android. Its a good game to play & Rock.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Oct 24, 2012)

Now before I start i say to all the guys that temple run is old now & guys start playing  Disney brave , this is the next level of temple run in many ways . Its created beautifully and when u guys played this u forget the temple run , Although I don't say that temple run is boring because this was my first game in my android phone but u guys will try brave at once after that u will know what i am saying to u guys ,currently taking fun by playing Bad piggies, Cut the rope & Angry birds Rio


----------



## mastervk (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes temple brave is fun too. You can shoot at target while running. Got it for rs 14 during sale. 
Where is my Perry and where is water are fun puzzle game


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 25, 2012)

Angry birds
Temple run
GTracing
assassins creed
Trial xtreme 2
Modern combat 2
Cross court tennis
Lots are installed but yet to play.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 2, 2012)

just start playing cut the rope & rope rescue both the games are very cute .


----------



## abhidev (Nov 2, 2012)

Death Dome is nice!!!

Also punch hero is fun


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2012)

Playing Hill Climb Racing on my Android phone which I think is a great fun game. A fun way to pass time


----------



## kaz (Nov 4, 2012)

Used to play Nova, PES, Tank Hero and NFS Shift when I got my Android.. Also Agent Dash, Cut the rope, where's my water are worth playing... thats what my little android can push upto


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2012)

Air Patriots. Could have been better though.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 4, 2012)

I find Ninja Rush to be a good way to kill some time, and some battery


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 12, 2012)

NFS Most Wanted.


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Nov 13, 2012)

9mm,Temple Run, Cut the Rope


----------



## androidfreak (Nov 13, 2012)

I loved Mini Motor and Ski Safari.


----------



## kkapoorr (Nov 20, 2012)

I like playing the following:
Tintin
Spy Mouse
Modern Combat 3
Granny Smith
Temple Run
Plague Inc.
Bad Piggies
Dead Trigger
Angry Birds Space


----------



## reddead (Nov 20, 2012)

NFS most wanted...hands down best racing game


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

Yoo Ninja
Cut The Rope
Pool Master

And on cousin's iPad: Getaway, temple run.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2012)

reddead said:


> NFS most wanted...hands down best racing game



I actually don't like it. Only simple reason being there is no free roam. It must have been included IMO.


----------



## reddead (Nov 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I actually don't like it. Only simple reason being there is no free roam. It must have been included IMO.



agreed, would have loved free roam....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2012)

Kungfu Warrior...awesome combo


----------



## Nipun (Nov 29, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Yoo Ninja
> Cut The Rope
> Pool Master
> 
> And on cousin's iPad: Getaway, temple run.



Add: Subway Surf.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought racing games in touch screens are a joke. I had tried raging thunder, gt racing etc and was never impressed. But NFS MW is a different story. Amazing graphics and gameplay! Best racing game any day.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 13, 2012)

Any game like street fighter?


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 13, 2012)

My favourites

Subway surfers, angry birds star wars,
Mc3, NFS hp ( better than mw),asphalt 6, FIFA 12, pes 12, rf12, irunner, xplane etc


----------



## pramudit (Dec 13, 2012)

galaxy on fire 2...


----------



## reddead (Dec 15, 2012)

*super monsters ate my condo*.period


----------



## Vinoth Billa (Dec 15, 2012)

Gangster west coast Hustle 

Asphalt7

subway surfers


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys first of all a very happy new year to all of u.Now get to the point did any one check out the crazy fist 2,it is a hell of a game  u forget the temple run ,Disney temple run bcse it offers more fun .


----------



## mitraark (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll mention the obvious ones.

Cut the Rope
Bad Piggies
Asphalt 5


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2013)

Go Go Goat !


----------



## Anorion (Jan 27, 2013)

splice


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 28, 2013)

I must say that temple run 2 makers make a great job, Now the graphics is really great plus they add rail rush game-play in it , it offers more fun and one more thing they do is they add save me option in which u have to spend one green diamond so u will make more score . really this time imangi studios done a great job & yes the battery consumption while playing this game is far better ,it sucks very low battery i feel that if any body play that game he also feel that so in my opinion everybody play this game once


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, currently hooked to the game.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 29, 2013)

I also like beach buggy akshay it's also very addictive like temple run 2 or crazy fist 2


----------



## aaruni (Jan 29, 2013)

Anybody played ninja rush? Pretty nice.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2013)

Pocket Tanks FTW


----------



## sbrookes (Jan 30, 2013)

My top picks for game apps are:
1. Unblock Me
2. Temple Run 2
3. Angry Birds
4. Jetpack Joyride 
5. Skater Boy

For utility apps:
1. ReMINEd
2. Viber
3. Facebook
4. IDBuddy
5. Instagram


----------



## aerosg (Jan 31, 2013)

Subway Surfers
Highway Rider
Lane Splitter
Unicorn Dash
Asphalt 7


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 31, 2013)

Tank Hero - Action (Tank hero is good , Tank Hero Laser not so much)
Where's my Water - Puzzle
Cut the Rope- Doodle Jump
Doodle Jump - Dont know whats Genre called


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Feb 2, 2013)

HI to all , can anybody tell me who completed angry birds stars wars . i completed it 1/half  months ago but ,Rovio doesn't provide the update its quite frustrating bcse the update gave me next stages  .


----------



## alluremedspa123 (Feb 16, 2013)

temple run is best


----------



## blurr (Feb 17, 2013)

Go go goat
Game Dev Story (your first play through will be your best)
Fruit Ninja


----------



## mitraark (Feb 17, 2013)

Sam said:


> Pocket Tanks FTW



We have that for Android ? Time to get it now.

I really found this game quite nice, Carrom 3D.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

I have these games installed.

A. Ninjump.
*B. Ninjump Deluxe(most addictive).*
*C. Subway Surfer.*
D. Jetpack Joyride(now getting a bit boring).
*E. One Touch Drawing.*
F. Raging Thunder II is there to impress friends 
G. Line Runner(most frustrating yet rewarding).
H. BMX Boy.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 18, 2013)

Installed almost 30 games yesterday, these are the ones i'm keeping

Fruit Slice
Grow
Jimmy Pataya
iRunner
Jewellust
Plants vs Zombies
Chalk Ball ( I like this one )
World Of Goo
MX Mayham
Walkabout


----------



## deeparohatgiri (Feb 18, 2013)

Temple run 2 is a fab game...really enjoy playing it !!


----------



## RON28 (Mar 14, 2013)

atilt 3D is the most addictive game for me on android, and its available free


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2013)

I just realized that I don't have a single game installed on my phone


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I just realized that I don't have a single game installed on my phone



Join the club.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 14, 2013)

Currently hooked to *Plague Inc*

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miniclip.plagueinc&hl=en



> Plague Inc. is a unique mix of high strategy and terrifyingly
> realistic simulation from developer Ndemic Creations and brought to
> you on Android by Miniclip. Can you infect the world?



Trust me, you won't stop till you've killed every human being.


----------



## akkusoni (Mar 30, 2013)

Gun bros 2 ,Batman dark knight rises,bladeslinger


----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2013)

MultiPingong. I'm not even spamming.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Currently hooked to *Plague Inc*
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miniclip.plagueinc&hl=en
> 
> ...



stuck at fungus. the combos are hilarious... diarrhea + sneezing is called "oops"


----------



## Nipun (Apr 22, 2013)

^Looks interesting. Had played such a flash game long ago, was called "Pandemic" or something...


----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2013)

Tower Defense. The first android game that I actually completed.


----------



## TheSloth (May 8, 2013)

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clapfootgames.sectorstrike&hl=en 
Sector Strike i liked it very much


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (May 28, 2013)

How many of u played  Zombie Road Trip i bet this is most enthralling & funny game


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2013)

Have played zombie highway. Not sure if you're talking about the same...


----------



## Vignesh B (May 28, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Have played zombie highway. Not sure if you're talking about the same...


He's talking about this


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2013)

Thanks. Looks interesting. Not compatible with my phone though.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (May 30, 2013)

which phone you got Nipun. by the way guys i am reach in level 8 in Zombie Road Trip .


----------



## deepakkrishnan (May 31, 2013)

My Fav's being

1. Triple Town
2. Plague Inc.
3. Subway Surfer
4. Spider-man
5. AI Chess
6. Dead Trigger
7. Zombie Run
8. NFS Most Wanted


----------



## Droid_Z (Jun 18, 2013)

cartoon warz....


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2013)

1. Temple Run 1&2
2. Hill Climb Racing
3. CSR Racing
4. Angry Birds
5. Iron Man 3
6. Devil Ninja 2+


----------



## Richal1234 (Jun 21, 2013)

Fruit Ninja
Temple Run

I really like these two games, but I cannot play very well.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 26, 2013)

BIG/GREAT LITTLE WAR GAME ...best turn based strategy to play 1v1 via Adhoc wifi with friends...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2013)

solar 2
ski safari
uplink


----------



## arvindrao15 (Jul 1, 2013)

Temple Run...


----------



## mastervk (Jul 10, 2013)

These days playing rail rush and dead trigger...


----------



## quagmire (Jul 10, 2013)

Anorion said:


> solar 2
> *ski safari*
> uplink



+1 to ski safari.. Best infinite running skiing game ever..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 14, 2013)

canabalt hd  
where's my water
flow free
plague inc
subway surfers
temple run 2


----------



## abhidev (Jul 26, 2013)

Real boxing


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

MC3 
Real racing 2
NFS MW
Temple Run 2 
Subway surfers 
Dead Trigger
When I had my Xolo q800 
I loved Real Racing 2 very much
X construction - Could Construct 15 crossings only


----------



## abhidev (Aug 4, 2013)

Into the Dead
Punch Hero
Gear Jack
Ace Wings


----------



## PJK (Aug 6, 2013)

Angry Birds, Where's my water and cut the rope


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mass Effect I Is also a great game to play IMO.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2013)

chain reaction <150 k, pass and play multi player for up to 8


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

Angry birds, all vers.
Cartoon warz...
sprinkle..
GTA VC & III
Modern combat 4
NFS MW
Max Pyane...............


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 9, 2013)

try Dots.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 9, 2013)

Asphalt 7
Shadow Gun
Modern combat 3
Brother in arms 2
Blood and glory 
last but not the least subway surfer and temple run 1& 2


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 9, 2013)

chain reaction


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 10, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Asphalt 7
> Shadow Gun
> Modern combat 3
> Brother in arms 2
> ...



Does Shadow gun(free) runs fine now? Because when I played it 6 months ago,  i would be in the game for 5-10s (max)..........


----------



## dude1 (Sep 11, 2013)

sine mora


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 11, 2013)

Dr.driving


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

Guys...suggest some *awesome graphics* games in Android
the below one are known to me
Dead Trigger
Shadow Gun
Nova Series
Modern Combat Series
Riptide GP


----------



## mastervk (Oct 7, 2013)

shadowZone


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2013)

Asphalt


----------



## prateek (Oct 7, 2013)

Mortal combat 4
Asphalt 8


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 7, 2013)

Wish I could post some links but that is 

@Getsuga Tensho
Need for Speed™ Most Wanted
Mass Effect™ Infiltrator



Spoiler



This isn't really a suggestion but then I couldn't help because this is such a great game imo
Death Rally FREE 


Has anybody tried this game ?

Sine Mora
*i.imgur.com/dQWZGZH.png


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2013)

Various Emulators (NDS and PS1 esp.)
vice city
gta iii
temple run oz
resident evil 4
jetpack joyride
fruit ninja
plants vs zombie 2


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Has anybody tried this game ?
> 
> Sine Mora
> *i.imgur.com/dQWZGZH.png



played this game on PC. one of the best 2D free scrolling shooter.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 4, 2013)

Temple Run 1
Temple Run 2
Wheres My Water
Angry Birds
Logo Quiz.

This is my list...


----------



## Saransh verma (Nov 4, 2013)

1.*Catapault King*
2.*Where's My Perry*
3.*Subway Surfer*


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 5, 2013)

I played Broken Sword which is an point n click adventure game with good story line that will keep you hookedup finding objects and clues and the second game I played is Enigmatis which is also of same genre where your a detective and solving a case and the graphic is really amazing as well as the storyline. They truely deserved 5 stars. I'm searching for more games and will let you guys know.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

1.Asphalt 7,
2.Temple Run 1,
3.Angry Birds.

I do not remember another game which was my favourite.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 5, 2013)

Jet Ball : the best arkanoid game. Anything above normal level is testing your reflexes and concentration. 

Lazors: i love playing laser games and this one is near perfect with so many mind crunching levels. 

Manuganu: a 3d game (not actually but looks like) which is very much fun to play with great music. 

Plumber Land: plumbing is not fun, it's a serious business. This game proves it. Hours and hours of gameplay. 

Pool Break Pro: carrom, snooker, pool and a third one whose name i forgot together make this game a definite buy. If you like playing pool, nothing beats this game then.

Racing moto: always the first game that i install. Right from my zte blade days this racing game has been my constant companion. Runs so smooth and crossing 1 lakh mark will surely make you proud. 

Tito Gomoku: a favourite pastime since my childhood, i tried a lot of other gomoku games and finally settled on this one. Very refined and smooth than others in gameplay. Try playing with the master and you know where you stand. 

Shredder Chess : Playing chess comes natural to me and since i have installed the same shredder chess on my pc, it was obvious that i had to install it on my phone and believe me the engine behind shredder chess is top notch. A must play for chess fanatics.

Minion Rush: why?  Because this game has minions. Lots and lots of minions. As Lee said that If you can't get along with Dravid, you are struggling in life., i say if you don't like minions and this game, you are definitely struggling with your life.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 9, 2013)

Nightmare from the deep - is a point n click adventure game where you're a mother who's trying to rescue her daughter from the haunted pirate...its a beautiful story and graphics are amazing with good sound....if your looking for similar games do give a try with Enigmatis and Broken sword.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 9, 2013)

any online fps like critical strike?thanks


----------



## Ctls_Rajesh (Dec 10, 2013)

Racing Mania is my favorite game.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 12, 2013)

Ctls_Rajesh said:


> Racing Mania is my favorite game.



Welcome To TDF


----------



## Anorion (Dec 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys...suggest some *awesome graphics* games in Android


Injustice : Gods amongst us - energy mechanic means pretty soon your device will be in 2020 tho
Frozen Synapse


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Injustice : Gods amongst us - energy mechanic means pretty soon your device will be in 2020 tho
> Frozen Synapse



3.5 gb !


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2013)

Dr. Driving. Indians should not have any problems in playing this game.


----------



## Ctls_Rajesh (Dec 20, 2013)

I Like the game:-

Candy crush saga & Temple run.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 22, 2013)

Candy Crush is utter waste of time but super fun to play. Thank god I uninstalled it.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 22, 2013)

Subway Surfers, Jetpack Joyride, Temple Run, Dr. Driving, Plants Vs Zombies (1st I played android Version, instantly loved it, then only I came to know about pc version )


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Candy Crush is utter waste of time but super fun to play. Thank god I uninstalled it.


I feel its a copy of Bejweled or other similar games (Diamonds replaced with Sweet Candies)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I feel its a copy of Bejweled or other similar games (Diamonds replaced with Sweet Candies)



the game is awesome but rather difficult as the game progresses. a good time killer. the game will not let you get bored.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Dec 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> the game is awesome but rather difficult as the game progresses. a good time killer. the game will not let you get bored.



Completely disagreed. Candy crush is one of the worst game I have ever came accros on andorid.
I really don't understand why it is so super hit.
May be I am the only one who didn't liked it.

Personal opinion. No offense to the fans of Candy crush.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 23, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Completely disagreed. Candy crush is one of the worst game I have ever came accros on andorid.
> I really don't understand why it is so super hit.
> May be I am the only one who didn't liked it.
> 
> Personal opinion. No offense to the fans of Candy crush.



any specific reason for the dislike??
another game i liked is the plants vs zombies..


----------



## abhidev (Dec 23, 2013)

Anybody tried Real boxing....if not... its awesome


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> any specific reason for the dislike??
> another game i liked is the plants vs zombies..



I have completed PvZ and its really good game....
Candy Crush is favorite among girls just like Farmville when it was launched



abhidev said:


> Anybody tried Real boxing....if not... its awesome


Yup...have completed in iOS


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2013)

GTA San andreas.. Although its very laggy on Adreno 305


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 23, 2013)

some of the good ones that i like : Asphalt8,Flow free, Real Racing3, Classic Words Free, Deer Hunter..


----------



## amjath (Dec 23, 2013)

Plants vs zombies 2


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

amjath said:


> Plants vs zombies 2



sad that plants vs zombies (1) is not available free for windows phone


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> sad that plants vs zombies (1) is not available free for windows phone



Pvz 1 is a great game but y didn't they release pvz 2 for pc??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

Angry Birds and Temple Run.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 30, 2013)

Skateboard PArty 2


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Pvz 1 is a great game but y didn't they release pvz 2 for pc??



they will do it soon


----------



## amjath (Dec 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> they will do it soon



May be but pvz garden warfare is coming in q1


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 31, 2013)

amjath said:


> May be but pvz garden warfare is coming in q1



Pvz garden warfare isn't classic pvz. Its Multiplayer TPS like game. Sure it's gonna be fun. But I really want pvz 2 for pc


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Pvz garden warfare isn't classic pvz. Its Multiplayer TPS like game. Sure it's gonna be fun. But I really want pvz 2 for pc



play PvZ 2 on PC using an android emulator


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 31, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> play PvZ 2 on PC using an android emulator



I tried in bluestack. 1st it was working fine. And now I can't open the apps without connecting internet.

BTW my android emulator is slow as hell. I even tried switching Intel x86 cpu and gpu host. Still it's slow.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 31, 2014)

I played Royal Revolt a month ago and I am absolutely addicted to it! I will definitely recommend everyone play it at least once to see if they like it. I finished the game and then reset my progress and am about to finish the game again 

Hint: Sword Rain and Cannons are your friend.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 3, 2014)

Now a days I am playing Flappy bird


----------



## SunE (Feb 3, 2014)

Flappy Bird 

WARNING: I'm not responsible if you play flappy bird after reading this and cause any damage.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 3, 2014)

Riptide GP and AVP Evolution. both must play on 7 or 10 incher tabs, specially the latter for Alien & Predator series fans.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 3, 2014)

Injustice : Gods among us

Very good graphics and, well...you know about its PC and Console versions already.


----------



## debarshi (Feb 3, 2014)

*Flappy bird*

w/o any doubt

*Warning* : Dont blame me if you cause yourself, your phone's or someone's skull fracture while playing this game. And this game CAN RUIN your life.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 3, 2014)

^  gonna try the game tonight. 

Check out the comment by a guy named Johnny beck ( *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dotgears.flappybird&hl=en )

EDIT : infact, a lot of comments are funny..


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 5, 2014)

i have played many and each was good to me to play with .. hard to decide why not posting any wishlist


----------



## SunE (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh my Goat is a good game. Supports immersive mode for KitKat devices.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 5, 2014)

greedy spiders 2 is a a good game.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 5, 2014)

Liking pvz 2 a lot


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know if this site is mentioned or not, but if you are looking for genuinely free or one time purchase games, this site is worth a visit.

Honest Android Games



> Honest Android Games was created to offer a change of pace for Android Gamers. Every game that is featured here is either completely free (Free) with no advertising, has a one time up front cost (Paid) or one time IAP to unlock the full content ad free (Freemium). Every game that we post is played to make sure it fits all requirements of the site. This also affords us the opportunity to take our own screenshots to ensure that every picture posted is the true representation of the game. All screenshots are taken with a Nexus 7 2013 (1920×1200) and posted in full resolution un-cropped.
> 
> If you like what Honest Android Games is doing and you have a game you would like to be considered please make sure the game is aesthetically pleasing and controls well on a touchscreen (no ports that were originally designed to be played with controllers). Games must also support proper full screen scaling (no letterboxing) and high resolution graphics for tablets. If you are a developer and would like us to look at your game please consider e-mailing us at admin@honestandroidgames.com with the full .apk so we can test and take screenshots.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 7, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Now a days I am playing Flappy bird



This game is making $50,000 a day from in-app Ads....


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 7, 2014)

How many levels are in pvz 2?
I think im stuck at level 11


----------



## amjath (Feb 7, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> How many levels are in pvz 2?
> I think im stuck at level 11



24 levels + 1 level in each section. Stuck at ancient Egypt at level 11


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> 24 levels + 1 level in each section. Stuck at ancient Egypt at level 11



I  managed to move on to pirate level but stuck on some level. Oh boy, this is tougher with some essential plants locked


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 8, 2014)

amjath said:


> 24 levels + 1 level in each section. Stuck at ancient Egypt at level 11


Me too.in the pyramid


----------



## amjath (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep it's a tough level. You need to shell out ur coins for Powerups or win them on pinata party


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2014)

Reached 18 in Flappy bird... It's frustratingly addictive


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 8, 2014)

abhidev said:


> frustratingly addictive


Lol


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Reached 18 in Flappy bird... It's frustratingly addictive



No its not. Its your mind being defeated against peer pressure of scoring.
There's a difference between an addictive game and a game purely made to frustrate. 

I found flappy bird of the later category. So I didn't spent much time on it.

Here's how to beat the high scores out of Flappy bird, btw:


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2014)

^Yeah, very helpful tutorial.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Here's how to beat the high scores out of Flappy bird, btw:




*www.quickmeme.com/img/a1/a1549b8621e83854cda79881ca75a953627840db5ab3cf8c2bd2caa29bac5e7c.jpg


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

Can't believe some people would actually obliterate their phones just to make a you tube video.
I saw some more of the type eg. Xperia Z hammer test.


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2014)

Flappy bird to go down
*blog.gsmarena.com/flappy-bird-to-fly-away/


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> Flappy bird to go down
> Flappy Bird to fly away - GSMArena Blog



Reading this I downloaded the game and tried it.
Played it 10 times, failed to pass first pipe 9 times. Highest score is 2.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2014)

Latest from Humble Android Bundle

Badlands Premium - masterpiece in android gaming.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.frogmind.badland

Vector - liked the gameplay but haven't been compelled to complete all missions in a day.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nekki.vector


----------



## zenobialewis87 (Mar 28, 2014)

The best game I have played is Room. 9 mm and most wanted completes the podium.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 31, 2014)

Bouncy Seed. *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mybogame.bouncyseed
2048. [*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.estoty.game2048] It's surprising how addictive this one is.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2014)

psp roms on PPSSPP.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> psp roms on PPSSPP.



are they stable have good fps?
on which phone u r playing?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> are they stable have good fps?
> on which phone u r playing?



You need to tweak some settings to get playable games, the guide is available on ppsspp forums.

I play on my LG Optimus G.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You need to tweak some settings to get playable games, the guide is available on ppsspp forums.
> 
> I play on my LG Optimus G.



Hmm..I'll check that out


----------



## alicedavid (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, I have played some sort of games like the amazing five and many other and I really like the related games as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

Dead Trigger is f*cking awesome


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2014)

Started playing *Overkill*.

Guns are amazing. one of the best no nonsense, fps shooter on android.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 15, 2014)

Gta San Andreas


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 15, 2014)

Vector


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2014)

Vector(first game I bought in Android), Hill Climb Racing, Hungry Shark Evolution, Redline Rush, Subway Surfers(got boring now a days) and finally Ninjump.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dead Trigger
Flappy Bird
Real Boxing
NFS MW
GTA SA
Mass Effect Infiltrator


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2014)

playing Overkill (multiplayer). I see the leaderboard is filled with iOS users.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2014)

ashs1 said:


>


Well no one should do that, it is a frustrating game undoubtedly, but these things will help you to increase your patience. But that video, uff....I am still laughing...need to stop think about it...


----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2014)

X Construction .Some levels are really hard. I'm currently stuck at level 7. Don't forget to disable the annoying screams from settings before you play.


----------



## Deadman (Apr 26, 2014)

I cannot play fps in mobile more than 10mins mainly because my phone becomes hot as hell. 
I prefer puzzle games and zynga poker is my favourite pastime, stick cricket, box cricket. 
These may not be best games but lightens the mood.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

Deadman said:


> I cannot play fps in mobile more than 10mins mainly because my phone becomes hot as hell.
> I prefer puzzle games and zynga poker is my favourite pastime, stick cricket, box cricket.
> These may not be best games but lightens the mood.



Lol this reminded me of yesterday's incident. Was playing Flappy Birds and I was lying in bed bare chested, suddenly felt kinda sleepy so put the cell on my chest, screen facing down. It was like hell for a second. Jesus at these Exynos chipset, disgusting, and risky too


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

Though my phones heats too after 20-30 minutes of playing games, the heat isn't unbearable. Anybody else playing "overkill" multiplayer?


----------



## Prashmith (Apr 30, 2014)

EVERYONE FORGOT GTA SAN ANDREAS,3,and vice city (android) 
Also galaxy of fire 2 full hd
Shadowgun
Shadowgun dead zone
Dead trigger
Dead trigger 2


----------



## ithehappy (May 1, 2014)

Finally crossed the old high of 174. Next target should be 200

View attachment 14320


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2014)

Best game that actually rivals AAA quality PC/console games is Deus EX : The fall
In fact, a PC port is on it's way on steam
It is a prequel to Human Revolution, with top notch graphics and an ACTUALLY good story for a mobile game
Copyloft games are laughable in terms of story..


----------



## Superayush (May 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Best game that actually rivals AAA quality PC/console games is Deus EX : The fall
> In fact, a PC port is on it's way on steam
> It is a prequel to Human Revolution, with top notch graphics and an ACTUALLY good story for a mobile game
> Copyloft games are laughable in terms of story..



Loved its main theme song it was icarius theme right :0


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2014)

yup, that song has won many awards


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2014)

so far after playing it for 30 minutes, Walking Dead: Season One is good. did anybody purchased seasons 2-5? (controls are a bit off, but i've got used to it)


----------



## ssunny420 (May 21, 2014)

1. King of fighters 97
2. King of fighters 2002
3. Subway surfers
4. Temple run oz


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 13, 2014)

Downloading Asphalt Airborne on Moto G. Hope it is as good as I've read/heard from others.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Downloading Asphalt Airborne on Moto G. Hope it is as good as I've read/heard from others.



If you like arcade racing games, you'll love asphalt 8 !! graphics are Very good. The only negative aspect is the High price of premium cars. ( though not as absurd as real racing3 )


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 26, 2014)

Is there any way to acquire Play Store gift card codes? All search results are about some survey or some download.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2014)

^ buy them from an official source


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 26, 2014)

Which is? Online or Offline?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2014)

^ Online

*play.google.com/intl/en-US_us/about/giftcards/


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jun 27, 2014)

Kingdom rush is epic!!! 
MUST TRY!


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Online
> 
> *play.google.com/intl/en-US_us/about/giftcards/



US only.

Even my SBI maestro isn't accepted.  

I want to pay for app, but I can't.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2014)

DOGE 2048.



Inceptionist said:


> US only.
> 
> Even my SBI maestro isn't accepted.
> 
> I want to pay for app, but I can't.



Maestro is crap for online games/app purchases. I've applied for a VISA card, and if it fails too, I'll keep bothering them for a while.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 7, 2014)

Uninstalled Asphalt 8.

Playing INJUSTICE


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 7, 2014)

Aporkalypse: Pigs of Doom is a great game. You play with four pigs who have different powers to complete each level. The theme of the game is real funny


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 8, 2014)

These are the few games that I played and enjoyed during this summer vacation:
1. First Strike
2. Samurai Vengeance
3. Out There
4.Plague Inc.
5.Abyss Attack
6. Skyforce 2014
7.Boson X
8.Khaba
9. Icebreaker
10.Monument Valley
11. Pitfall!
12.Simple Rockets


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2014)

Prince Of Persia: The Shadow and The Flame


----------



## abhidev (Jul 10, 2014)

Hitman


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2014)

I never played any games other than Angry Birds or Flappy Bird, but I just installed Riptide GP2, and honestly I can't express how much fun I have had.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 10, 2014)

2048...


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 10, 2014)

Real racing 3


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

*Daddy was a theif* - might be boring and repetitive but achievements are difficult to finish


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys,  any other games like Monument Valley or the room or Leo's fortune?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2014)

real cricket 14 is good


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

2048.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 17, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> Guys,  any other games like Monument Valley or the room or Leo's fortune?


Have you played Devil's Advocate? It's a really nice game.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 17, 2014)

I am a fan of sniper Elite in PC 
So can i get this kind of sniper game for android [Samsung Galaxy S3] with X ray effects 
or name some nice sniper games.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 17, 2014)

2048
Into the dead
GT Racing2 ( has improved a lot !! )


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2014)

Dead Effect


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 17, 2014)

Suggest me some Sniper games ...


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 17, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> Suggest me some Sniper games ...



Frontline commando 2
Deer hunter/dino hunter
Sniper Shooter Free - Fun Game


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 17, 2014)

No one has mentioned World of Goo and plants vs zombies 2 here? worth a try, some really fun stuff 

BTW is there any game like age of empires or roller coaster tycoon on android? Preferably one that does not require a net connection since I plan to play it during travelling


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> No one has mentioned World of Goo and plants vs zombies 2 here? worth a try, some really fun stuff
> 
> BTW is there any game like age of empires or roller coaster tycoon on android? Preferably one that does not require a net connection since I plan to play it during travelling



i mentioned pvz 2 but world of goo not played much.

*Badland* i recommend. it has multiplayer too i guess


----------



## Prashmith (Jul 17, 2014)

HALF LIFE 2 AND PORTAL


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 17, 2014)

papul1993 said:


> Have you played Devil's Advocate? It's a really nice game.



Oh I didnt play it. BTW, is it Devil's attorney or advocate? I cannot find advocate but I could find attorney.. Any other games?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 17, 2014)

Hl2? And portal? Are you kidding me


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 17, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> hl2? And portal? Are you kidding me



Nvidia Shield


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 17, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Nvidia Shield


that's pretty impressive, especially the game lineup for this. Wish they were available on other android devices as well


----------



## Prashmith (Jul 18, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Hl2? And portal? Are you kidding me



Be more ready before posting half life 2 and portal both are on android nvidia shiled but of course I guess those .APK and sideload solutions bring it to other devices as well


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

^ There is no .APK file. NVIDIA Shield is a game streaming device. Game is run on the server side. Only input and output happens in the user device.


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

*Cross Me*
Excellent challenging puzzle game with lots of levels [if u go for premium] addictive game. Worth $5 for premium


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 25, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> No one has mentioned World of Goo and plants vs zombies 2 here? worth a try, some really fun stuff
> 
> BTW is there any game like *age of empires* or roller coaster tycoon on android? Preferably one that does not require a net connection since I plan to play it during travelling



Age of Empires: World Domination coming to Android this summer | Androidcentral


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 25, 2014)

Here is my article on the best Android games that I have ever played. 

6 Indie Android Games Of 2014 That You Have Probably Missed | TechIndie


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 27, 2014)

[MENTION=182249]ERIC[/MENTION], that's great news... Age of empires will be awesome fun to play on the go.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 27, 2014)

Guys any sniper like games for Android...

- - - Updated - - -

suggest me or led me the link for games for 
samsung galaxy s3 dual sim + 2GB phone.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 27, 2014)

Emulating NDS Roms on Android is flawless. Using Drastic Emulator right now and running Pokemon Black 2 and Professor Layton: The Diabolical Box perfectly.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, I've been playing the pokemon games as well using drastic emulator and my boy emulator... Timepass games. 
Uninstalled nfs most wanted and reinstalled real racing 3. Real racing 3 is really in a different league.


----------



## Dastan (Jul 28, 2014)

Guys any RTS type games you liked  ? Also there any good mmos -already tried arcane legends /clash of clans /the infinite black /avabel online .


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 22, 2014)

Try this slick puzzler

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14671&d=1408653401


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Wordament by microsoft- *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.wordament&hl=en
Available on both android and ios 

Register by fb/xbox and choose your frenemies.

My highest word total in a single game = 75 words 
Highest Score in a single game = 999
Best Rank = 39

Anyone else who plays it with a better score?


----------



## amjath (Aug 23, 2014)

^ i played and I'm not so good at english


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 24, 2014)

I too was very average to begin with but I am trying to get into top 15 ranks 

So wants to beat my wordament score? Anyone up for challenge


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 24, 2014)

Try either *Wordfeud *or *Wordbase*


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> Try either *Wordfeud *or *Wordbase*



Haven't tried those yet. Just busy with wordament these days
Bettered my past score

Now its
My highest word total in a single game = 78 words 
Highest Score in a single game = 999
Best Rank = 37


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, I actually hate playing with others in a turn based fashion. You make a move then wait...and wait, for the opponent to make his(move). Sometimes it stretches for weeks. I can't stand that. Utter waste of time. Only good if you have an active base. More like a gamer's problem of finding an actively maintained server. 

Wordfeud and Wordbase both lack a single player mode. But is *Wordament* single player ? That'd be great.


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Wordament is neither a single player game nor a turn based [multiplayer game]. It does require internet connection
To anyone who is playing it, a word puzzle 4 x 4 board is given to them. You have to make as many 3 or more letter words as possible within a time frame of 2 minutes. Certain words carry more points depending on the puzzle board question and the length of the word.

At any given time there's hundreds of players. The number of players range from 700 - 1200 at any given time. More players during morning and late evenings and night cause lot of american players are active. Its a must have if anybody is into word puzzles. At end of each game, you are ranked based on the number of points you scored during that 2 minute round. You can select frenemies and compare your rankings with them too.  try it.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Guys was wondering any good RPG under 20 mb and is offline


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 11, 2014)

Real cricket14 
Nice gameplay..


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 12, 2014)

Clash of clans, 2048, dumb ways to die.


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 1, 2014)

Candy crush saga
Temple run 1, 2
Farm heroes saga
Racing Moto
Cut the Rope 1, 2


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Pocket tanks deluxe rocks


----------



## $hadow (Oct 1, 2014)

Leo's Fortune


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 1, 2014)

Clash of Clans


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

Leo's Fortune -Its a great game
Boom beach 
Respawnables
Riptide gp2


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 6, 2014)

Something called "tap only black"


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2014)

Shadow Fight 2 is simply excellent 
anybody tried stupid zombie?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 6, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Shadow Fight 2 is simply excellent
> anybody tried stupid zombie?


stupid zombie? Nope


----------



## abhidev (Oct 6, 2014)

Aliens drive me crazy


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Oct 6, 2014)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-ckD_IXDjt-w/UkMc0C2qrLI/AAAAAAAAFhw/QyIqaYBFmTY/s1600/download+baixar+death+rally+android+apk.jpg

That's it. Remake of a 15 year old game


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey could anyone please suggest me a good 3d dungeon crawler/fps /action game on Android. It should be under 40 mb. I've seen many games on the playstore but can't decide which to download


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Epic Skater
Metal Slug Series


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 4, 2014)

There is even a rollercoster tycoon game. But sadly its rating is bad so not downloading. Are there any roller coaster type games available? Even if they are paid


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 4, 2014)

Downloading metal slug defence


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 5, 2014)

subway surfer (better then templerun IMO)
words with friends (scrabble)

installed "roadrash" last sunday.. yes the old one that we played in our childhood. 

playing on Samsung Galaxy S3

- - - Updated - - -

downloading "clash of clans" & "wordament" after reading this thread..


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2014)

Clash of clans 
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/04/e674efa13a0f9a54e000e71ee687d8e8.jpg
 Addictive


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

clmlbx said:


> installed "roadrash" last sunday.. yes the old one that we played in our childhood.
> 
> playing on Samsung Galaxy S3


Emulator? or officially released on googleplay


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 5, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> Clash of clans
> *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/04/e674efa13a0f9a54e000e71ee687d8e8.jpg
> Addictive


Which Clan r u on ?

- - - Updated - - -



clmlbx said:


> subway surfer (better then templerun IMO)
> words with friends (scrabble)
> 
> installed "roadrash" last sunday.. yes the old one that we played in our childhood.
> ...



can u share the link


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Which Clan r u on ?



I am in *gujarat worrier* clan. most of my clanmates are my friends though


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 6, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> I am in *gujarat worrier* clan. most of my clanmates are my friends though


Well if you want you can join in clan for TDF members


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2014)

^^ will join there in some time for sure


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 6, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Emulator? or officially released on googleplay



with PS1 Emulator. Running smoothly.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 11, 2014)

Need a game like roller coaster tycoon or patapon...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2014)

Duet is pretty good, it's pick up and play but not so easy. If you liked super hexagon, you will also like this one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2014)

Epoch 2 has the best graphics I've seen on Android...feels like playing on PC


----------



## Superayush (Dec 15, 2014)

Hill climb racing


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 15, 2014)

Shadow, not best, but quite enjoyable.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi guys!
Please suggest me few good games for my elder sister.
Sorry I don't have any smart phone and I only play games on PC.
She has Spice Stellar Mettle Icon Mi- 506.
She also want to play Snake,Bike Racing etc games.
Please also provide DL link if possible.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 15, 2015)

She is aged


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2015)

Nope,in 30s...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2015)

Playing F18 Carrier Landing II. Its a simulator with very nice physics and controls.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2015)

Started playing CSR Racing again :X


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Started playing CSR Racing again :X



Do you enjoy it? I tried it and got terribly bored.


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

hearthstone


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

Real racing 3.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 18, 2015)

One more line


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Real racing 3.



Man I really miss that game. Since an update about 2 months ago it's not working on my (and many others) phone


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Man I really miss that game. Since an update about 2 months ago it's not working on my (and many others) phone



I am a diehard fan of the game. Love the graphics and real life usage like feeling.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Do you enjoy it? I tried it and got terribly bored.


Rather repetitive actually. I resumed playing it as a few new cars added like La Ferrari, McLaren P1, etc & really wanna try those out.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Rather repetitive actually. I resumed playing it as a few new cars added like La Ferrari, McLaren P1, etc & really wanna try those out.


I understand that


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I understand that



Finally saw some races that needed to be won to unlock the cars. It'll be atleast a month or two of continuous playing before I unlock those(we need to win some cars from Multiplayer to be able to unlock these cars).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2015)

Real Racing 3 is now working on my phone!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm playing Hearthstone right now. It's addicting.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 23, 2015)

Osmos - 3.7/5
Unmechanical - 4.7/5
Leo's Fortune -4.5/5
POP - 2/5
Monument Valley -5/5
Marvel Champions -3/5
Amazing Alex - 4.5/5
Fifa 15 - 4.7/5

All games played on Nexus 6 on 2k display.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 24, 2015)

Clash of clans


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2015)

Damn I use to play Asphalt before. But left afterwards. Now again started to play it. It's so good! I just need to get back to the tab, where it shines more.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 24, 2015)

World of goo


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Real Racing 3 is now working on my phone!


Gets hard to proceed later. It was almost compulsory to get gold coins. I quit after that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2015)

I want Ori and the blind forest to come to android 
If it does, it would beat the crap out of every single mobile phone game ever released


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Gets hard to proceed later. It was almost compulsory to get gold coins. I quit after that.



Yeah, true. But there are ways


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2015)

Hearthstone now!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 25, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Hearthstone now!



This? *play.google.com/store/apps/details...e&utm_medium=organic&utm_term=hearthstone+now!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah that one!

At first i don't want to try it. But it's looking great so far.


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

yes bliz are so good that they made it avail on phones


----------



## Lenny (May 1, 2015)

Hearthstone is awesome! Been addicted to it. Plus i got a free mount that i claim for WoW. the Hearthsteed.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2015)

Hearthstone is on phones ? Really !? Im gonna try it out


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hearthstone and Cytus for me


----------



## NatalieGreen (Jun 18, 2015)

*Marvel Contest of Champions. 
WWE Immortals
SOULCALIBUR
Brothers in Arms 3
The Walking Dead
 Asphalt 8: Airborne
Dead Trigger 2
Modern Combat 5: Blackout
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas 
Smash Hit
Dead Space
Riptide GP
*
This are some of the best android games that are played .


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 22, 2015)

NatalieGreen said:


> *Marvel Contest of Champions.
> WWE Immortals
> SOULCALIBUR
> Brothers in Arms 3
> ...


That ARE played?? Or that YOU played??


----------



## abhidev (Jun 22, 2015)

granny smith


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

^^my nephew is addicted to this game


----------



## bee (Jun 24, 2015)

mechanarium 
monument valley


----------



## polupoka (Jun 24, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Hearthstone is awesome! Been addicted to it. Plus i got a free mount that i claim for WoW. the Hearthsteed.


 yeah ! Hearthstone is awesome! My hearthstone id is PolupokA#1734 add me anybody please! 
Till now I am addicted to _*Granny Smith,Marvel Contest of Champions,hearthstone,Asphalt 8: Airborne and plant vs zombies 2*_.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 24, 2015)

Shadow Fight, Candy Crush


----------



## promo87 (Jun 25, 2015)

Interesting,Really enjoying it.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

Bus simulator I tried it 2 days ago and now I am addicted to it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 24, 2015)

Swordigo, Leos fortune and then Freeze, badland, great games

i hate asphalt 8, it cant driver properly on road,


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Shadow Fight*, Candy Crush*



only grills play this, you are a grill confirmed


----------



## Pawan Thakur (Jul 28, 2015)

2048 is my favorite game


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2015)

Jelly Defense is excellent and challenging


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

King of thieves - very addictive online multiplayer game


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> King of thieves - very addictive online multiplayer game



You playing this?? Wonderful.. Join our league, We could help each other in retrieving lost gems.


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> You playing this?? Wonderful.. Join our league, We could help each other in retrieving lost gems.


Yes playing daily, every hour (with no cheat) what is the guild name how can I search


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes playing daily, every hour (with no cheat) what is the guild name how can I search



The name of guild is LosBordersLineESP. You can search for guilds from TOP GUILDS option.


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> The name of guild is LosBordersLineESP. You can search for guilds from TOP GUILDS option.



Got it, adding now. Who is in there


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Got it, adding now. Who is in there



me,  [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION], [MENTION=95198]kamal_saran[/MENTION]!! 
Calling the inactives [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] and [MENTION=16606]clmlbx[/MENTION] to join this guild.


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2015)

I find it difficult to play actually


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 4, 2015)

kaz said:


> I find it difficult to play actually



Lol.. This is no rocket science when compared to COC!!


----------



## amjath (Aug 4, 2015)

Very fun to play, your heart will break if your stolen gem is stolen by someone else


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> Very fun to play, your heart will break if your stolen gem is stolen by someone else


yeah very true.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2015)

Jelly Blast  much better than Candy Crush


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2015)

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.translimit.braindots&hl=en

Quite good


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 30, 2015)

LYNE

LYNE â€“ Android Apps on Google Play

Simple, elegant, brilliant


----------



## AshurainX (Oct 4, 2015)

Rival Kingdoms. A CoC clone, but its as addictive.


----------



## Tomal (Feb 17, 2016)

There are many, like
COC
Candy Crush 
FIFA
Dream League 
Traffic Racer


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2016)

Any good cricket games in Android?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 8, 2016)

Real Cricket 16 & Stick Cricket 2. [M playing both]


----------



## deadnoun (Apr 15, 2016)

Snake xenxia.


----------



## yasho2249 (Apr 25, 2016)

Vainglory 

Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2016)

Xcom E W and This War Of Mine


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 26, 2016)

Alto's Adventure - Android Apps on Google Pla
Atomas - Android Apps on Google Pla


----------



## shintruong (May 6, 2016)

Candy Crush, even my mom love it. 
the other ones are piano tile/ Plan vs Zombie


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 21, 2016)

any one tried Vain Glory?


----------



## yasho2249 (Jun 21, 2016)

prudhivisekhar said:


> any one tried Vain Glory?


Yep I love it.....

Post #390


----------



## VladGets (Nov 2, 2016)

Mortal Kombat X


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2017)

shintruong said:


> Candy Crush, even my mom love it.


The most battery draining game


----------

